# Best Time to Post on FA?



## PrismaKitty (May 5, 2016)

Hey there, friends!
I was wondering if you all knew what is the best time to post artwork to FA? What are your experiences with posting at different times? Does it not matter?
I'm trying to get my artwork out there into the open and was hoping y'all could give me pointers!
Any other tips regarding posting effectiveness and art exposure would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!~


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2016)

dose not really matter if lads are gonna see it they are gonna see it


----------



## sarnarus (May 5, 2016)

True, most artwork stays on the front page for like a minute max


----------



## PrismaKitty (May 6, 2016)

Yeah, I guess you're all right. Thanks for the feedback!
Is it just a matter of posting often and networking in terms of getting more traffic and watchers? I've never been terribly good at keeping my internet presence, so that's what I'm trying to do now!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

For quicker results, try about 12 hours from this post's timestamp.
And on weekends.


----------

